# vapor barrier for wood on concrete slab



## bcoll11 (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer looking for some advice...
I'm specifying a hardwood floor on an existing above grade slab. The floor below is the basement, and the project is in Orlando. What's the most appropriate vapor barrier to use? I was planning on calling out 6 mil polyethylene film under 5/8" plywood. Should I add an asphalt mastic under the film as well?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Ru a designer or installer???

Angus, u see this...


----------



## bcoll11 (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer. Is there a better forum for asking advice from knowledgable contractors?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I wasn't saying to go somewhere else but a lot of the pros here can be leary of answering questions without any kind of introduction... a lot of diy'ers try to hijack this forum


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Ru a designer or installer???
> 
> Angus, u see this...


Tattle- tale! 


----------



## bcoll11 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm an "architect in training"...I was hoping this site could be a place where I could get some professional advice when I'm trying to specify/detail a project. Is that an approprate use for this forum?


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

bcoll11 said:


> I'm an "architect in training"...I was hoping this site could be a place where I could get some professional advice when I'm trying to specify/detail a project. Is that an approprate use for this forum?


I can't answer that. Someone in green can. But, you'll get alot more answers by searching the threads. This has been discussed on here a few times. BTW, I don't like, in general, architects or engineers. I'm not alone. 


----------



## bcoll11 (Mar 22, 2011)

Craftsman Jay said:


> BTW, I don't like, in general, architects or engineers. I'm not alone. 


Haha...yeah thanks for making that clear. I'm well aware of the dislike between many architects & contractors. 

I'm sure there are plenty of contractors that got peeved at having to build something the way I've detailed it. That's why I'm looking here for advice.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Well I am a florida boy. So I know about slabs and mositure. I do alot of glue down floors here in jax. Not to many nail in floors because of HEIGHT issues. Its hard to jack a door up to clear and not have to cut a exterior door that swings in.

The last floor I installed we put down 3/4 T&G plywood then layed tar paper over that and then installed the floor. The floor is still there and looks great its about 8 years old now. They bought the cheapest floor out and had to sort thru alot to get good boards


----------



## parquetselvon (Mar 15, 2011)

You can call after a Timberflooring contractor in Orlando, he will surely help you, and at the sametime you can give him a chance to quote for that job. Like this every body will be happy. I got into big trouble with a Designer last year. I went on his site spent 2 hrs, measuring etc ... giving all technics, step by step. Finally when I passed by the site 2 months later, I heard a sanding machine on. I stopped and check out. They used all the materials I suggested, glues, vapor barrier / etc... But workers from the east Bulgarian and Roumanian were working for 5 euros an hrs. They slept on sight at night. The designer was a sort of contractor too. the sanding machine was a ranted one.....
Fortunately here in Belgium I cannot have gun, I would have shot that son of a B$$$$$$. I think that this forum must remain only for contractors only. No designers, architectes. You know why. We craftmans give advices freely but designers get paid for that .....


----------



## parquetselvon (Mar 15, 2011)

Fill in your public profil. In respect towards others members of this forum


----------



## parquetselvon (Mar 15, 2011)

opiethetileman said:


> Well I am a florida boy. So I know about slabs and mositure. I do alot of glue down floors here in jax. Not to many nail in floors because of HEIGHT issues. Its hard to jack a door up to clear and not have to cut a exterior door that swings in.
> 
> The last floor I installed we put down 3/4 T&G plywood then layed tar paper over that and then installed the floor. The floor is still there and looks great its about 8 years old now. They bought the cheapest floor out and had to sort thru alot to get good boards


I would have put the tar paper on the concete, inorder that the plywood remain dry. Or probably you are right. I do not know the TAR Paper, may be here it's under another name. Here in belgium, I will place a epoxy floor sealant UZIN or THOMSIT, then place a visqueen + plywood + planks


Darkness don't exist, but ignorance. There is nothing terrible than to see ignorance in action. Please light me with knowledge


----------



## Floor Doc (Jan 14, 2011)

parquetselvon said:


> You can call after a Timberflooring contractor in Orlando, he will surely help you, and at the sametime you can give him a chance to quote for that job. Like this every body will be happy. I got into big trouble with a Designer last year. I went on his site spent 2 hrs, measuring etc ... giving all technics, step by step. Finally when I passed by the site 2 months later, I heard a sanding machine on. I stopped and check out. They used all the materials I suggested, glues, vapor barrier / etc... But workers from the east Bulgarian and Roumanian were working for 5 euros an hrs. They slept on sight at night. The designer was a sort of contractor too. the sanding machine was a ranted one.....
> Fortunately here in Belgium I cannot have gun, I would have shot that son of a B$$$$$$. I think that this forum must remain only for contractors only. No designers, architectes. You know why. We craftmans give advices freely but designers get paid for that .....


Funny . That is why i charge $150.00 to do a estimate . if i get the job i deduct it from the price . :laughing:


----------



## Edger Boy (Dec 27, 2006)

I admire a designer that would want to get feedback from the people doing the actual work.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I went back and looked at pictures of that job. I put 15 lb tar paper down overlapping the seams by one inch. Then plywood then the floor. 


Nothing wrong with a designer asking questions around here honestly. I like designers and engineers but if they piss me off I like to have my fun. Hahhaaa

Don't know why the belguim waFfle was so blunt. This person is asking for advice not a free how to manual. Besides they are in america asking questions. So if anyone lost a job over answers it would be us.


----------



## bcoll11 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.



parquetselvon said:


> You can call after a Timberflooring contractor in Orlando, he will surely help you, and at the sametime you can give him a chance to quote for that job.


I wish there was a way architects could get more involved with contractors as they're working out the details, but usually at that point a GC hasn't been chosen yet, and the architect doesn't have too much of a say in who the subs will be.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

NWFA Installation guidelines are where to look for these questions.
6 mil poly must be installed before plywood over cured concrete floor, if you are planning to install solid wood floor. It is just a cheap insurance, I have seen dry basements one day and flooded the next, the water has to go somewhere.
For future questions please put as much as info as possible,we can not read minds.


----------

